# Whole Goose?



## mallardhunter

Does anyone have any recipes on how I should cook the goose I plucked?


----------



## mallardhunter

any recipes?


----------



## Slider_01

Place frozen bird, plucked not skinned, breast up in roasting pan, dump in 1 can of pepsi/coke/non-diet soda. Cut fresh apples and place them in the body cavity, sprinkle onion flakes/salt on top of bird, you may also wish to dump some lawry's on top also, or whatever seasoning you like. Cook @ 300 degrees in your covered roasting pan for about three hours, or longer. When it is done the meat should peel right off the sternum. Do not overcook, as the meat will become very tough and dry.


----------



## mallardhunter

will it work for a duck too?


----------



## Slider_01

I have also used this recipe for whole ducks, same everything. Personally, this is the only way that I will fix whole birds, I generally breast both ducks and geese.

The trick is to not let them cook too long, I am a fan of getting them out when they are cooked just past medium, personal preference though, as this keeps them moist.

Good luck!


----------



## slough

I cook them about the same way as that, except we don't put in the soda, just fill the cavity with onion,apple, and celery. Its pretty darn good, the only way I like ducks. It's a lot more work to pluck than to breast them out, but it's worth it.


----------



## Bigdog

I use the Reynolds brand oven cooking bags. 2-3 hours at 325. Add a cut apple, maybe an onion and then some red wine.


----------



## slough

More info: The amount of cooking time is very dependent upon the number of birds. In any case, try 350C or less, and never go over 2 1/2 hours for as many as six ducks; for one duck, try 90 to 100 minutes. Salt the cavity of the duck with Lawry's or salt, then stuff the duck with equal parts of celery, apple, and onion. Put in roaster that is sealed. I use aluminum foil to get a very tight seal. I add about 1/2 cup water to keep things moist. If there is any question about cooking time, error on less time. The more yellow-like the flesh of the duck, the more fat that is under the flesh - that's very good. The more reddish the flesh indicates a lack of fat, and extreme care must be taken to not over cook the bird - so use less time for reddish flesh. Lately, I have been putting peanut oil on the flesh of the duck/goose prior to cooking; I just put it in the palm of my hand and rub it onto the flesh. Finally, about 5 minutes before I remove the duck, I remove the aluminum foil and turn the oven on broil for 3-4 minutes. Be Careful!! This will put a nice color and crispness into the flesh, but be very careful - it happens very quickly. Again, error on less time than more (i.e. 2-3 minutes, never 5 minutes). We have found ducks cooked this way to be preferable to any sort of bird - wild or domestic. It really is not difficult. You will definitely get better and better at cooking ducks the more you do it this way. We always serve our ducks with green beans and hash browns. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Skeet

I like the cedar plank method myself.


----------



## fox412

Last Thanksgiving we had the oil hot from frying a turkey and some left over injection. So we decided to give the goose a try. It was cajun seasoning (I think) that was the best goose I have ever had by far.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

When you are baking a bird, ALWAYS criss cross cut the skin of the bird prior to basting it. This will allow the fat to drain out and leave a nice crispy outside. :beer:


----------



## WARDEN247

Always cook a bird breast, down in the juice. A birds breast will never become dry with using this method..


----------



## Candiru

My favorite is to use a Weber kettle grill. Pile some coals on one side and the goose on the other (BBQ seasoning on the goose) vents about half open and grill for about 2 and 1/4 hours total, turning the goose once so the other side faces the coals. Keep the lid vents over the bird. Also works with a small turkey (about 2 hrs.) Large ducks 1 hour and med ducks 45 min. I have also come to the conclusion that some geese are just tough.


----------

